# looking for owners manual for 1976 wander-star model 2002



## ripley (Aug 12, 2017)

hey everyone,im new here...just found this gem on google

i was given a starcraft camper trailer(1976 wander-star model 2002)i dont have an owners manual and dont want to try and touch any elecrical or gas lines till i have one

does anybody know where i can aquire one?i looked everywhere online and found nothing at all


----------

